# Muslims and Valentines day



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just curious if our host country approves of the celebrations or not. I was reading about saudi arabias extreme behavior towards those who allow it/participate/sell items geared toward it. 

Curious how muslims here deal with the large expat community celebrating the day.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

do what every you want


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

buddyab said:


> do what every you want


That's not strictly true is it.

Valentines is celebrated here as is is everywhere else in the world, with rip off prices at special hotel events, shoddy service and crap food. No change there then....

Then there's the flower shops who rip you off with the prices of roses etc. too.

I think I'll give my beloved something real that grows in the right circumstances/environment.

Yes, a live coral....


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

It actually depends... One who wants to celebrate, will do. One who doesn't, will not! 
But usually boys and girls celebrate VDay here... to "Get laid" that is... LOL


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Tie-dyed dishy dashies would be awesome


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

There is no law against Valentine's day in Dubai... however it just depends on your surroundings. I work in a government facility and last year some of the employees (who are just more religious than the rest) got upset with the fact that we were giving out roses to the women here. So they made us get them all back and dump them. This year we're giving out chocolate... to everyone, kind of like a secret Valentine's... they won't even know what hit'em


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Ossy said:


> There is no law against Valentine's day in Dubai... however it just depends on your surroundings. I work in a government facility and last year some of the employees (who are just more religious than the rest) got upset with the fact that we were giving out roses to the women here. So they made us get them all back and dump them. This year we're giving out chocolate... to everyone, kind of like a secret Valentine's... they won't even know what hit'em


Rule of the thumb!


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just curious if our host country approves of the celebrations or not. I was reading about saudi arabias extreme behavior towards those who allow it/participate/sell items geared toward it.
> 
> Curious how muslims here deal with the large expat community celebrating the day.


in religion this day doesn’t excite , certain cant even will try to convince you that its wrong to celebrate it , ( try to talk about it with my grandma and you will see! ) , officially its not welcomed and forbidden , but under the table they make alooooot of money out of it , 

like everything is this country be discrete and you will be just fine, 

enjoy it ,


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I am wondering how long are you living in Dubai that you are asking this question? Everything is celebrated here including Christmas, New Year, Valentine's and whatever else will come to your mind. For example my husband and his family don't celebrate New Year but as a respect to my habbits, I am most welcome to arrange a gathering, outing, etc and they participate with pleasure. I think it's more about respect unless if certain people exagerate with celebrating and start to drink like if they forget what Islam is about...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I know everything is sold here.. but celebrated is a whole another thing. 

But was just curious. I read about Saudi and how they will ransak a shop if they are found to have any red or pink or etc stuff and just the other stuff, and about some of the other arabic countries. I didnt figure it was that extreme here but just wanted to see.


----------

